# Hi to All!



## Bucks85th (Apr 27, 2009)

Hello everyone,

Obviously new to this site and the TT. Had it just over 2 weeks now and am thoroughly enjoying it having had a 2.0TDi A3 Quattro for the last 2.5 years.

I live in the High Wycombe area (born & bred!) and work in software (for my sins).

All the best!

Jim


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Welcome now al you need to do is join the TTOC www.ttoc.co.uk


----------



## Bucks85th (Apr 27, 2009)

Thanks Yellow,

Funnily enough, I was looking at the owner's club site just moments ago and will very likely be joining!

Cheers!

Jim


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Good man


----------



## Bucks85th (Apr 27, 2009)

OK! Signed up for a years membership!


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

Well done...

Welcome to the forum


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

Welcome to the forum and the owners club. 8)


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

Hi Jim, welcome to the forum!

Fancy coming along to the Thames Valley meet next week?

viewtopic.php?f=3&t=139601

Cheers,
Penny.


----------



## Bucks85th (Apr 27, 2009)

Thanks Penny,

Yes, I think that would be fun!

I normally don't go out on a weeknight (horrible addiction to World of Warcraft I'm afraid!) but I have taken next week off work so could be ideal!

Jim


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

Excellent! I'll put your name down. 

Look forward to meeting you...


----------

